# Feel Good Movies



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 5, 2009)

I luv watching movies. Last night I watched 7 Pounds with Will Smith. 
It was great movie, loved the acting, and the overall story. 
After watching it, it made me reflect deeply regarding life. 
Don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen it, so I'll say no more.

What are your favorite movies that have provoked deep emotions, caused you to react differently, and made you see things in a different light?


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 6, 2009)

7 pounds had me in tears. i wanted to just cry, but i felt bad for the other people in the theater so it was one of those really unfulfilling cries, where you want to bawl but you have to force yourself to quietly let the tears roll and not sniffle too loud. i didn't have that same courtesy when i saw the passion of the christ though. the only times i've cried that hard were because of a death or a breakup.

i thought august rush was one of those feel good movies. that kid could not have been any more adorable, and the sweet look on his face when he starts discovering music is just so endearing, i wanted to reach right into the tv and give him a hug!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 6, 2009)

forrest gump for me, he did it all..


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 6, 2009)

i agree, i've seen both movies August Rush & Forrest Gump.
great movies!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 6, 2009)

Pay it Forward
Marley and Me
I Love You, Man
Hairspray


----------



## couturesista (Apr 6, 2009)

I wish I could remember the name, but it was a Lifetime TrueStory movie about this young boy from a really religious family and town and he was gay. He was struggling  with his sexuality and religion. Unfortunately he killed himself and his mom blamed herself because she turned her back on him. She tried to pray him straight ( no joke, she really did this). When it didn't work she told her son that he wasn't praying hard enough.  Sad but really good. 

Prayers For Bobby is the name of the movie. I also teared up something cazy while watching
The Imitation of Life ( Loves me some Lana Turner)
The Other Sister
Steel Magnolias
The Last King oF Scotland
Thelma and Louise
Fried Green Tomatoes
The Color Purple
Lady SIngs the Blues
Mahogany
Sparkle
Sarafina
I could go on, but there's not enough time or space. LOL


----------



## SMMY (Apr 6, 2009)

Favorite movies that make me feel sqiushy all over:
- Fried Green Tomatoes
-When Harry Met Sally
-Singing in the Rain (best musical ever)
-Princess Bride
-Clueless
-Moonstruck
-Love Actually
-Amelie
-and a bunch of others I'm forgetting at the moment


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 6, 2009)

Amelie is my ultimate feel good movie.  It always puts a smile on my face.  It's just lovely.

The Shawshank Redemption is in this category for me as well.  Even though it has many dark moments, ultimately it is full of hope.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 7, 2009)

HOW COULD I FORGET AMELIE!!!!! Oh I LOVE that movie!!! I've seen it many times, and I always feel warm and fuzzy afterwards.


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 7, 2009)

Into the Wild was amazing. best movie i have ever seen.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 8, 2009)

just thought of more... The Sea Inside with Javier Bardem
& Monsieur Ibrahim, if you like foreign films. they're very good!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## User35 (Apr 8, 2009)

Bruce Almighty...odd choice to some maybe but its my go to feel good movie.

Pursuit of happyness is a good one...and I also like Family stone with sarah jessica parker.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 8, 2009)

Little Miss Sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pleasantville
School of Rock


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 9, 2009)

adding:

Harold and Maude
Mean Girls
Finding Nemo
Happy Feet


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 9, 2009)

Clueless with ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS make me feel better.
Waynes World one and two will always make me laugh.
These obviously aren't very deep or anything likt that haha, but they always make me feel better when I'm down.


----------



## chiklita (Apr 9, 2009)

Chocolat
The Family Stone
Forrest Gump
Amelie
The Truman Show
Pocahontas


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 9, 2009)

"Secret Life Of Bees" had me in tears!  Great movie!


----------



## April47 (Apr 9, 2009)

- Erin Brockovich
- Never Been Kissed
- Clueless
- 13 Going on 30
- Elf
- Holes
- The Wedding Singer
- Grease

There are lots of others but I can't think of them right now...


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## spectrolite (Apr 11, 2009)

Howl's Moving Castle - all of Miyazaki's films actually. LOVE them. They always make me feel so many emotions, mostly joy or delight.
Empire of the Sun
The Fall
Chungking Express
Glory
The Shawshank Redemption
Dancer in the Dark - not at all a feel good movie but it certainly did provoke some strong emotions
Baraka
Gattaca


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

I really like movies with animals.  I think the movie was called Winn Dixie.  Okay, I am a sucker for kid movies too.


----------



## mommy22girls (Apr 13, 2009)

Love Actually- always make me sentimental
Wide Awake- a kid's movie that gets me everything but makes you cherish the present
Legally Blonde- Just a good happy movie.


----------



## kisou (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmph... 

Lost in Translation
Amelie
He's Just Not That Into You


Those are just a couple I could think of off the top of my head. I like being able to watch those movies and think about them for days because they were so interesting!


----------

